# why do i keep getting casting break offs?



## jaysmith850 (Aug 23, 2013)

usually at the knot. but i feel like i tie good knots. i usually tie my leaders the night before and take my time and do what i feel is a good albright 20lb pp to, i like a longer leader so about 6ft 20lb flouro/mono wetting the knot and everything lol. but on many occasions ive fished for 2 hours or so then went to make a strong cast and thwack $10+ lure or a $2-3 jig head set up goes flying into the darkness. it has proven to be pretty expensive this year and was wondering what is a technique to minimize this from happening. 

ive been wondering if because of the longer leader it could be from my knot beating its way through the guides but ive also had it happen when i run a shorter leader(12-18'') and have the braid all the way out past the tip?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Who taught you your knot. 
I tie the ole fishermans knot my grandfather taught me for bass fishing. 
I do the same knot for saltwater fishing. Only difference is I've learn to do it with 30-40 lbs line instead of 8-10 lbs bass line. 


I twist 8 times, and put the line threw the circle and back into the circle you just made. 
My knots never come undone at the knot. Cinch with my teeth, then clip the left over line(usually with my teeth), but preferred with my pliers.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Also if you have a nice sized weight that touches your knot, you need to have a bead in between the knot and the weight to protect the knot


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Itd probably help if you tell us what knot you are using. Are you breaking off at the lure or at the braid to fluro connection?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

He's tying an Albright. I like the fg knot or even easier to tie Alberto knot, maybe try those? Haven't had either fail yet.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Here are some links for knots. When using braid lines they tend to cut themselves in the knot when the braid "slides". Getting the knots tight using bare fingers may not always work so I use the Daiichi Seiko finger saver rings to cinch braid knots down nice and tight.


----------



## jaysmith850 (Aug 23, 2013)

yeah im tying a albright knot i saw on youtube. but i dont think the knot is slipping more like snapping. ill check out those other knots when i get a chance for sure.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Check your Guides Real close , may have a Nick in one that cuttung the line on a heavy casting


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm with the guys tieing the Crazy Alberto. I have had exactly the same experience trying to tie an Albright on braid to fluoro.


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Inspect your braid just before the knot for chafing and frays. Sometimes i get that damage from needle fish. The flurocarbon may even have damage around the knot area. I hate it when something hits my "knot"!:shifty:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Since you're in C-view, P-M me and come on over to do some tying.


----------



## jaysmith850 (Aug 23, 2013)

kanaka i may have to take you up on that if i cant get this figured out lol.

though when i brought my rods in tonight i checked out the end of my line and my knot is still formed and it looked as if it slipped as the night wore on. im going to try the crazy alberto with the shorter 18'' leader and see if keeping the knot out of the guides helps any. trial and error i suppose


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

id move up to a 30# leader....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

When tightening the albright start by spreading/thinning your knot then pull the tag ends then tighten main line.

The albright is a very good knot. If tied correctly the knot is not your problem. 
I use 30lb braid to 20lb fluro, just started tieing the albright due to a new rod having smaller guides. I also use a 6ft leader. I must have made 1000 casts in 2 days landing about a dozen reds. In those 2 days I never retied my leader knot... maybe its time to... but take a closer look to how you tie your knots and inspect the guides for knicks. 

When I tie my leader knot I like to set the knot just b4 my first guide ahead of the reel and leave 10" of line past rod tip....


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

jaysmith850 said:


> usually at the knot. but i feel like i tie good knots. i usually tie my leaders the night before and take my time and do what i feel is a good albright 20lb pp to, i like a longer leader so about 6ft 20lb flouro/mono wetting the knot and everything lol. but on many occasions ive fished for 2 hours or so then went to make a strong cast and thwack $10+ lure or a $2-3 jig head set up goes flying into the darkness. it has proven to be pretty expensive this year and was wondering what is a technique to minimize this from happening.
> 
> ive been wondering if because of the longer leader it could be from my knot beating its way through the guides but ive also had it happen when i run a shorter leader(12-18'') and have the braid all the way out past the tip?



BRAID SUCKS:thumbdown: It will wrap around your stripping guide. .....What good is it if you have to use 80lb to rely on it not to knot up, kinda defeats its purpose......Im going back to mono exclusively....tired of throwing off Unfair lures in the dark


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Note on Crazy Alberto: do NOT trim tag end of leader flush with knot. The knot makes the tag end lay perfectly next to the leader, so leave maybe, a 16th. sticking out of the knot.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

amarcafina said:


> Check your Guides Real close , may have a Nick in one that cuttung the line on a heavy casting



^^^ This. Also, you haven't mentioned what type rod you are using. I tie a similar length leader (usually 8-9' tied with a double uni) so am reeling the knot up through the guides just to the reel.

Are you using a rod with micro guides?


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Been using a uni-uni for years. Usually 10-30# braid to a 20# FC leader.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

a said:


> BRAID SUCKS:thumbdown: It will wrap around your stripping guide. .....What good is it if you have to use 80lb to rely on it not to knot up, kinda defeats its purpose......Im going back to mono exclusively....tired of throwing off Unfair lures in the dark


:no:

NOT saying your wrong but... 

Im sure 90% of the field would choose braid & fluro over mono.

Im not going to explain all in detail as to why but for everyone who has ever used it, except for a selective few; could justify 

-----------
a,
its not the line that sucks, work on your knots, and pay a little more attention to your line.... I know your not a big fan of braid but in the long run if you learn to work with it. It would benefit you...

I wouldn't want someone who has never used braid b4 to read that it sucks *mono for life* 
to not try it.... 

------------

albirto vs uni2uni

albirto wins in every aspect. its smaller in diameter which casts and reels through guides better. its stronger up against pull tests. Ive used the uni all the way up until recently. the only time Ill tie a uni now, is when Im in the dark and need to do it with my eyes closed.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I had a pretty rocky learning curve with the Lethal 100, #80 braid, line lay, wind knots and lost lures. in the end adding one shim to adjust the line lay and the wind knot/cast off lure problem was solved.


----------

